# Online-Verbindung (WLAN) hängt alle paar Minuten für 1-2 Sekunden



## Toastbrot0815 (2. Dezember 2017)

*Online-Verbindung (WLAN) hängt alle paar Minuten für 1-2 Sekunden*

Hi PCGHX Community 

Melde mich nach längerer Zeit wieder mal und hoffe auf eure Hilfe. 

Und zwar habe ich in letzter Zeit Probleme mit meiner Online (WLAN) Verbindung. Bemerken tue ich dies bei Online Spielen a la Killing Floor 2 oder auch Call of Duty 4.

Das macht sich bemerkbar indem das Spiel an sich komplett flüssig läuft, aber alle paar Minuten anfängt für ein paar Sekunden zu "hängen", also z.B die Gegner in Killing Floor, ohne KI, einfach nur auf mich zu rennen und sobald ich wieder eine Verbindung habe "teleportiere" ich mich woanders hin (also in die Richtung in die ich vor dem Lag rennen wollte).

In COD kommt da natürlich das klassische "keine Verbindung" Symbol am unteren Ende des Bildschirms.

Nun habe ich schon ein wenig gegoogelt und herausgefunden, dass man mit diversen Programmen die WLAN Verbindung testen oder Einstellungen für das Scannen der WLAN Netzte treffen kann um das ganze möglicherweise zu beheben.

Da ich aber auf diesem Gebiet ein ziemlicher Laie bin habe ich mir gedacht ich frag mal hier bei den Profis um Hilfe wie ich denn genau vorgehen sollte um das Problem zu beheben 

Schon mal danke im Voraus

LG

Edit: Achja, ganz vergessen, nutze einen Windows 10 PC (siehe Signatur) mit einem Fritz! WLAN USB Stick AC 430

Edit2: Hab jetzt mal versucht COD 4 auf einem Laptop im gleichen Netzwerk zu spielen, dort trat bei über 15 Minuten Spielzeit kein einziges Mal ein Internetproblem auf. Als ich es gleich danach wieder am PC mit COD versuchte gabs sofort wieder nen Lag, muss also irgendwie an der Verbindung am PC liegen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Verbindung (WLAN) hängt alle paar Minuten für 1-2 Sekunden*

Da bei dem PC ja fast nichts mit Originaltakt läuft, würde ich mal die Temperaturen und Spannungen beobachten:
HWiNFO - Hardware Information, Analysis and Monitoring Tools .


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Verbindung (WLAN) hängt alle paar Minuten für 1-2 Sekunden*

Hab die Temps immer im Überblick während dem Zocken, mit Rivatuner vom MSI Afterburner seh ich alle Temps, die sind ganz sicher in Ordrung 

Außerdem, bei COD 4 gehen die sowieso nicht rauf...

Hab das ganze Setup auch schon sehr lange so und hatte vorher auch keine Probleme.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Verbindung (WLAN) hängt alle paar Minuten für 1-2 Sekunden*



Toastbrot0815 schrieb:


> Hab die Temps immer im Überblick während dem Zocken, mit Rivatuner vom MSI Afterburner seh ich alle Temps, die sind ganz sicher in Ordrung


Was sagt denn HWInfo dazu? 

Sind die Kühler / Lüfter sauber?
Ist der PC frei von Schadsoftware:
AdwCleaner | heise Download,
Malwarebytes | Kostenlose Software fur Internetsicherheit und Schutz vor Schadsoftware ?

Sind viele Programme im Autostart sichtbar:
Ausführen: -> msconfig ?

Was passiert ohne Übertaktung?


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Verbindung (WLAN) hÃ¤ngt alle paar Minuten fÃ¼r 1-2 Sekunden*

Hab alle Ergebnisse mal angehängt.

Aber kann meiner Meinung nicht an meinen Temps/Übertaktung liegen. Alle Spiele laufen ja perfekt flüssig und sauber, aber bei Online Games, hängt das Internet eben immer für 1-2 Sekunden. Bei jedem Offline Spiel Spiel ( auch komplett neue anspruchsvolle Titel wie Wolfenstein 2, Dishonored 2, Dirt 4 usw...) geht alles ohne Probleme.

Es ist ja auch merkbar die Internetverbindung, die Probleme verursacht ( Meldung keine Verbindung COD, oder der offensichtliche Lag in Killing Floor 2)

Das Ergebnis von MalwareBytes ist allerdings interessant 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Autostart: Hab es sowohl mit als auch ohne der Fritz! WLAN Software versucht, macht keinen Unterschied.



Spoiler



# AdwCleaner 7.0.5.0 - Logfile created on Sat Dec 02 12:53:07 2017
# Updated on 2017/29/11 by Malwarebytes 
# Database: 11-29-2017.1
# Running on Windows 10 Pro (X64)
# Mode: scan
# Support: Malwarebytes | Customer Support & Help Center
***** [ Services ] *****
No malicious services found.
***** [ Folders ] *****
No malicious folders found.
***** [ Files ] *****
No malicious files found.
***** [ DLL ] *****
No malicious DLLs found.
***** [ WMI ] *****
No malicious WMI found.
**** [ Shortcuts ] *****
No malicious shortcuts found.
***** [ Tasks ] *****
No malicious tasks found.
***** [ Registry ] *****
No malicious registry entries found.
***** [ Firefox (and derivatives) ] *****
No malicious Firefox entries.
***** [ Chromium (and derivatives) ] *****
No malicious Chromium entries.
*************************
########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt ##########





Spoiler



Malwarebytes
Malwarebytes | Free Cyber Security & Anti-Malware Software
-Protokolldetails-
Scan-Datum: 02.12.17
Scan-Zeit: 13:54
Protokolldatei: dea5bd84-d75f-11e7-9d47-bc5ff459c5bf.json
Administrator: Ja
-Softwaredaten-
Version: 3.3.1.2183
Komponentenversion: 1.0.236
Version des Aktualisierungspakets: 1.0.3395
Lizenz: Testversion
-Systemdaten-
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 (Build 16299.64)
CPU: x64
Dateisystem: NTFS
Benutzer: JOEYPREIN\JoeyPrein
-Scan-Übersicht-
Scan-Typ: Bedrohungs-Scan
Ergebnis: Abgeschlossen
Gescannte Objekte: 343678
Erkannte Bedrohungen: 5
In die Quarantäne verschobene Bedrohungen: 0
(keine bösartigen Elemente erkannt)
Abgelaufene Zeit: 1 Min., 18 Sek.
-Scan-Optionen-
Speicher: Aktiviert
Start: Aktiviert
Dateisystem: Aktiviert
Archive: Aktiviert
Rootkits: Deaktiviert
Heuristik: Aktiviert
PUP: Erkennung
PUM: Erkennung
-Scan-Details-
Prozess: 0
(keine bösartigen Elemente erkannt)
Modul: 0
(keine bösartigen Elemente erkannt)
Registrierungsschlüssel: 0
(keine bösartigen Elemente erkannt)
Registrierungswert: 0
(keine bösartigen Elemente erkannt)
Registrierungsdaten: 0
(keine bösartigen Elemente erkannt)
Daten-Stream: 0
(keine bösartigen Elemente erkannt)
Ordner: 0
(keine bösartigen Elemente erkannt)
Datei: 4
PUP.Optional.Delta, C:\USERS\JOEY PREIN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\Default\Web Data, Keine Aktion durch Benutzer, [3360], [455070],1.0.3395
PUP.Optional.Delta, C:\USERS\JOEY PREIN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\Profile 1\Web Data, Keine Aktion durch Benutzer, [3360], [455070],1.0.3395
PUP.Optional.Delta, C:\USERS\JOEY PREIN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\Default\Web Data, Keine Aktion durch Benutzer, [3360], [455070],1.0.3395
PUP.Optional.Delta, C:\USERS\JOEY PREIN\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\Profile 1\Web Data, Keine Aktion durch Benutzer, [3360], [455070],1.0.3395
Physischer Sektor: 0
(keine bösartigen Elemente erkannt)
(end)



Edit: Achja, natürlich sind alle Kühler und Lüfter sauber, hab erst vor kurzem mal wieder den PC gereinigt, aber auch davor war da kein Staubproblem vorhanden


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Verbindung (WLAN) hÃ¤ngt alle paar Minuten fÃ¼r 1-2 Sekunden*



Toastbrot0815 schrieb:


> , aber bei Online Games, hängt das Internet eben immer für 1-2 Sekunden.


Welches Gerät verbindet sich denn über WLAN - der PC?
Wenn ja, mit welcher WLAN-Karte?

Hast Du den Router schon mal neu gestartet?


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Verbindung (WLAN) hÃ¤ngt alle paar Minuten fÃ¼r 1-2 Sekunden*

Jo, ist der PC. Habe aber keine WLAN Karte, sondern einen Fritz! WLAN USB Stick AC 430.

Da das Problem jetzt mittlerweile schon länger auftritt wurde der Router natürlich schon mal neu gestartet, aber auch am Router kann es denke ich nicht liegen, da ich es gestern testweise auf einem Laptop in unserem Netzwerk (im gleichen Raum wie der PC - ebenfalls mit WLAN) versucht habe und dort 0 Lags auftraten (siehe TE Post von mir, habs ins Edit geschrieben)

Was sagst du denn zu meinem MalwareBytes Ergebnis? Ist das ne Falschmeldung? Scheint ja immerhin "nur" eine User Data Datei von Google Chrome zu sein  

Achja und danke für die Hilfe bisher  muss man auch mal gesagt haben


----------



## Matusalem (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Online-Verbindung (WLAN) hängt alle paar Minuten für 1-2 Sekunden*

Du könntest mit PingPlotter oder MultiPing die WLAN Verbindung überwachen, um 100% festzustellen ob es am WLAN liegt oder an einer anderen Stelle hakt.

Eines der Tools im Hintergrund laufen lassen. Den Ping dabei auf die IP Adresse Deines Internet-Routers konfigurieren.
Misst Du Ping Spitzenwerte im mittleren bis höheren Millisekundenbereich oder gar Sekunden, ist die Ursache schon einmal eingegrenzt.

Liegt es am WLAN ist es als erstes einen Versuch wert das Frequenzband zu wechseln (2,4GHz statt 5GHz und vice versa).


----------

